# Signing up for IMSS health care coverage in the DF



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

After procrastinating for over a year, (!) I'm finally going to my local IMSS office to sign up for health care coverage. According to the little slip of paper I was given when I went there to get my Mexican Social Security Number, these are the documents I need to take with me, both original and a copy:

1. Constancia de domicilio
2. Birth certificate
3. Official ID (I'll take my INM Residente Permanente card)
4. 4 photographs
5. CURP
6. Document showing my SSN

If anyone has signed up recently for this coverage in Mexico City, I'd appreciate hearing from you. How long did the process take? How many trips to the office did you have to take till the process was complete? Were you required to present any documents I've not listed here.

Mil gracias!


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably not the type of response you want to your post, but at least I'm the first to post a reply, but can I ask what you did for medical coverage if you didn't have IMSS, especially since from all your posts it sounds like you have been in Mexico for a long time.:crutch:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> Probably not the type of response you want to your post, but at least I'm the first to post a reply, but can I ask what you did for medical coverage if you didn't have IMSS, especially since from all your posts it sounds like you have been in Mexico for a long time.:crutch:


I also posted my query on another Mexico expat forum and got some advice that way. In addition, I got lots of useful information from an expat friend in Mexico City based on his experiences applying for IMSS insurance.

I didn't have any coverage for the first year or so that I was living here. Then I had a silly accident and broke my wrist. A very good Mexican friend who is also a doctor took me to a private hospital in the middle of the night and paid my hospital bills. Of course, I paid him back in installments. Then I signed up for private insurance, which I had for 3 years. When I reached 67, the company paid for an exam and lab tests. My "numbers" were too high, so they cancelled my policy, even though I had never used the policy except to get discounts on office visits with physicians affiliated with them. Was I ever angry! Since then I've been procrastinating about signing up with IMSS, which I got around to doing this morning. The process went very smoothly, I'm happy to say. I'm going to use this policy only if something major happens and will continue to see private doctors for checkups and so on.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

This may not be the answer for everyone, but my husband and I have been in Mexico for ten years, covered by IMSS for seven of them. Never used it; paid out of pocket for everything. Since neither of us have any serious medical condition nor have required hospitalization, it has worked for us. For us, IMSS is "just in case" insurance.


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

I have been holding out on answering your question in hopes that someone closer to your circumstances could help you. I got my Cartilla Nacional de Salud shortly after I married my wife through her work. At my clinic there was a morning doctorand afternoon doctor andyou could choose which to see by when you pulled your number. For future appointments and check ups with a morning doctor you had to go in at 8:00 am to get your Cartilla. If you want future afternoon appointments you would go in at 3:00 pm. Again this sounds clinic specific, I am no sure this is how it will work in DF. Getting the Cartilla took about 15 minutes for my son, wife and I. 

We have heard horror stories about the IMSS but most of our experiences with the IMSS have been wonderful. Due caution however that their emergency room has an atrocious, I mean ATROCIOUS, 6 hour wait. My wife had our Kid in an IMSS ob/gyn hospital and they were incredibly supportive, all prenatal and postpartum appointments have been with the IMSS. They even give us any give us any formula we need for baby! We have only had one bad experience with the IMSS but I already digress too much. I don't know if our application processes will be anything like yours, but I would not hesitate in taking the care they offer. Mas Vale PrevenIMSS!


----------

